

Should you build it if nobody comes? - retromancer
http://darrenmart.com/blog/139/should-you-build-it-if-nobody-comes

======
thebear
In the opening scene of the Western "The Good Guys and the Bad Guys" Marshall
Flagg (Robert Mitchum) rides up to the homestead of Old Man Grundy (Douglas
Fowley) in the early morning, to find Grundy sitting by a campfire outside the
cabin.

Flagg: Nippy, huh?

Grundy: Nippy, hell! I damn near froze last night.

Flagg: Why didn't you sleep inside?

Grundy: Walls and roofs is for city folks.

Flagg (indicating the cabin): Well, then why did you build it?

Grundy: Cause I never built nothin' like it before.

------
etherealG
i try to either get paid to build something, or build something i personally
need. either way, i get something out of it :)

